# Broke a branch in flower. Need opinions



## Maddmachinist (Aug 17, 2015)

Long story short today I was trying to bend my branches on my one and only plant today and it broke about 3/4 of the way through. Not knowing if it will heal itself now or not to begin with I just propped it up now to help support itself . I want to say it's about 2 weeks into flower. What would you do do if you think this will heal itself because I know it will focus some it's energy on healing when it should be focused on flowering. Or would u just remove it cut your losses. Help!


----------



## zem (Aug 18, 2015)

i would try and keep it as steady as possible without additional stress, maybe shut the inner circulation fan and if possible to duct tape it without a lot of disturbance to the injury. i have seen them recover and sometimes they fail,  being 3/4 down the plant, i would say it is less likely that it recovers but it's worth a shot and you should know pretty soon if it is wilting and dying or if it is healing itself


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

If you catch the break fast you can tape it back together. If it has been a while there is not much you can do, darn it. sorry for your damage. I lost almost a whole plant to wind...hate that.


----------



## Maddmachinist (Aug 18, 2015)

Yea I'm gonna try and save it yea I should know soon if it recovers . Thanks


----------



## annjulieah (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello All

Just wanted to share that I accidentally broke a main branch while trying some training. I got the break secured using a zip tie and it's healed! Need to cut the zip tie soon, i think.

This is my first grow and first post but i wanted to encourage you.

This is a nice resource and I'm learning a bunch.


----------



## zem (Aug 18, 2015)

annjulieah said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just wanted to share that I accidentally broke a main branch while trying some training. I got the break secured using a zip tie and it's healed! Need to cut the zip tie soon, i think.
> 
> ...



heyas click this link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=26 and introduce yourself, welcome tp MP


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

I love that name "Annjulieah". It rolls off the tongue like French words. 
I read a long time ago in a Mother Earth magazine that if you catch the break quick enough, to take some organic wax and warm it enough to make it very pliable. Then lift the branch back in place and support it so that it doesn't pull the break open. Then wrap the heated wax around the break and squeeze it so that it seals to itself and to the branch. This will seal out pathogens and seal in the saps that will be sent to repair the break. Then you can use either cloth to wrap the wax or something like Teflon tape to wrap the wax to hold it in place. The wax is pliable enough so that as the branch heals, it will push the wax back out of the way.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 24, 2015)

HP you make it sound so elegant....on the off chance I break one, as long as it's not broken off, then a quick wrap with wax paper and a layer of duct tape on top and she heals right up quickly. Thats been my experience, but it does depend on how bad the break is, it might just have to become a clone or two if that happened.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks  but it never works out to be so "elegant" as it is described. I think the key is the wax traps in the moisture so the plant doesn't bleed out or dry out the inner part of the stem. Plus it seals out pathogens (as long as you remember to wash your hands well before starting on it.)


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

Kraven said:


> HP you make it sound so elegant....on the off chance I break one, as long as it's not broken off, then a quick wrap with wax paper and a layer of duct tape on top and she heals right up quickly. Thats been my experience, but it does depend on how bad the break is, it might just have to become a clone or two if that happened.





Hushpuppy said:


> Thanks  but it never works out to be so "elegant" as it is described. I think the key is the wax traps in the moisture so the plant doesn't bleed out or dry out the inner part of the stem. Plus it seals out pathogens (as long as you remember to wash your hands well before starting on it.)



HP helped me through a break on my Cotton Candy a couple years back. I detailed my experience in, I think..Journey Through Space And Time journal? I don't remember. Anyways, pics and all... that plant ended up giving me 7.8 oz's .. it was 1 out of 4 plants in the tent. Had huge yields that run! the wax was a pain in the ***, but I enjoyed the end results :aok:


----------

